# Swift and Marquis Thankyou



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I would just like to thank Swift,in particular Mick France who kept me informed of the progress of my Bolero 680FB.
Cheers Mick,great service.
Also many thanks to Paul White ( sales manager ) Marquis of Northampton, for when my MH was delayed,loaned us another van,and generally looked after us.
With all the bad press dealers get ,i just thought it would be nice to say something positive for a change.


Regards

Les


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

lifestyle said:


> I would just like to thank Swift,in particular Mick France who kept me informed of the progress of my Bolero 680FB.
> Cheers Mick,great service.
> Also many thanks to Paul White ( sales manager ) Marquis of Northampton, for when my MH was delayed,loaned us another van,and generally looked after us.
> With all the bad press dealers get ,i just thought it would be nice to say something positive for a change.
> ...


Mick France was very very helpful with us too............great guy.


----------

